# New bow



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm looking at buying a used bow. I have heard the PSE are good, what are the pros and cons. Are there any other good brands out there?


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Try out a Matthews before you buy. Looks like some good ones on ebay.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd give Parker a look as well. I just bought a new Parker and love it so far.

huntin1


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a Hoyt vectrix for sale I bought it new in Jan. but decided I wanted a different bow comes with rip cord rest 6 arrow quiver 4 pin team extreme sight it has a 28in draw and 6o-70lb right handed I have over $1000 into this bow I will sell for $825obo let me know thanks Mike


----------

